# LoL baby nigerian climber



## meanwolf (Apr 26, 2013)

Baby nigerian won't stay off me, and she slips out when ever I go in the pen. When she is out, you can never catch her. It stresses the mama goat out worse than a dog outside the pen. But the baby frolics around and jumps on and off the picnic table.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sounds like a little troublemaker! Gotta love 'em!


----------



## meanwolf (Apr 26, 2013)

I do, it makes me laugh every time she jumps on my back to get over the fence


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like she needs a play mate!


----------



## meanwolf (Apr 26, 2013)

She has one playmate
Here is her playmate maud








Here is a pic of her


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Absolutely adorable


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Oooh, she looks like trouble...LOL!
What a little cutie-pie.


----------



## meanwolf (Apr 26, 2013)

She is a little rascal, but she loves people.(when she is out of the pen)


----------



## meanwolf (Apr 26, 2013)

LOL she just started playing with her playmate. They are cute together. One rears up an then they both rear up and crash. They headbut. My brother makes nascar crash sound effects when they headbut


----------

